# Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell



## Arthuriel (2. August 2011)

*Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Erstellunggrund und Übersicht:
 Da es noch keinen Thread hier im WPW Forum zu den Zeitgeistfilmen gibt,  habe ich mir gedacht, einen zu eröffnen, damit man darüber disktutieren  kann, inwiefern die Thesen und Lösungen in den Filmen stimmen bzw.  realisierbar sind. Außerdem habe ich dieses Thema ausgewählt, da es zur  Zeit im Internet relativ populär ist. Ansonsten wäre in dem Zusammenhang  noch die Zeitgeist Bewegung erwähnenswert, die die Botschaft aus den  Filmen bzw. die Idee des Venusprojekts verbreitet und versucht, weitere  Anhänger zu gewinnen.

grobe Zusammenhassung des Inhaltes:
 Zu den Themen, die in den  Filmen behandelt werden, gehören u.a.  Religion, die Gesellschaft,  das Finanzwesen, sowie eine Lösung,  wie  man die gesellschaftlichen Missstände  lösen könnte, wobei der   Themen Schwerpunkt im ersten Film anscheinend darauf liegt, dass ein  Großteil des Geldes in  den Händen von  einflussreichen Leuten liege, die  es angeblich immer  dazu nutzen, der  Allgemeinheit zu schaden und Pläne  entwickeln, wie  sie das auch  weiterhin tun können. Dazu werden mögliche Einflüsse von  Bankiers oder Regierungen auf Kriege, das Thema 9/11, sowie die mögliche  Bildung einer Weltregierung (zumindest wird die theoretische North  American Union aus Kanada, den USA und Mexiko erwähnt) genannt.

 Als neues Gesellschaftmodell wird in den Filmen eine geldlose   Gesellschaft vorgeschlagen, in der Menschen in nachhaltigen Städten   leben (siehe unter Venusprojekt im Internet) und Computer die Verwaltung   der Ressourcen und Städte usw. übernehmen sowie Maschinen viele   Arbeiten abnehmen, wodurch die Leute mehr Zeit haben, um sich selbst zu   verwirklichen zu können.

Kritik:
 Jedoch existieren auch Seiten, die auf Mängel in den Filmen hinweisen,  wie z.B. Quote Mining (ein Zitat wird so gekürzt, dass sich auch der  Sinn ändert) oder die Darstellung von Ereignissen und Zitaten in  falschen Zusammenhängen usw., wozu u.a. dieses Zitat vom Präsidenten  Woodrow Wilson gehört, das im ersten Zeitgeistfilm vorkommt (mit roter  Schrift wurden die Aussagen hinzugefügt, die im Zeitgeistfilm  weggelassen worden sind, wobei sich in dem Fall der Sinn kaum geändert  hat):

 "We  have restricted credit, we have restricted opportunity, we have   controlled development, and  we have come to be one of the worst ruled,   one of the most completely  controlled and dominated, governments in the   civilized world--no  longer a government by free opinion, no longer a   government by  conviction and the vote of the majority, but a government   by the  opinion and the duress of small groups of dominant men."  (Woodrow   Wilson in einer Rede im Jahre 1912)  Quelle:  Woodrow Wilson Quotes

 In dem Film wird dieses Zitat so dargestellt, dass Woodrow Wilson es  angeblich bereut hätte, den Federal Reserve Act zu verabschieden und es  dadurch zu den Zuständen in den USA gekommen sei, die dort genannt  werden. Allerdings stammte das Zitat aus einer Rede im Jahre 1912 (eine  Wahlrede, wenn ich mich recht entsinne) und der Federal Reserve Act  wurde erst ein Jahr später am 23.12.1913 mit einer Mehrheit  verabschiedet, sodass das Zitat überhaupt nichts mit der FED zu tun hat,  wie es auf den ersten Blick scheint.

Schlußwort meinerseits:
 Mit diesem Post als Grundlage bzw. Einstiegshilfe hoffe ich, dass ihr  eine Grundlage habt, um über dieses Thema hier zu reden. Da es im Film  um viele Bereiche der Gesellschaft geht, kann die Diskussion ebenso  vielseitig und umfangreich sein, weshalb ihr darauf achten solltet, dass  die Posts klar strukuriert und verständlich sind, damit andere User sie  besser lesen können und besser darauf antworten können. Weiterhin hoffe  ich mal, dass die Diskussion halbwegs gesittet von statten geht und  nicht in einem Chaosthread enden wird, der deswegen geschlossen wird.

 Filmwebseite:
The Zeitgeist Film Series Gateway | Zeitgeist: The Movie, Zeitgeist: Addendum, Zeitgeist Moving Forward

 Skeptikerwebseite, in der u.a. die Zeitgeistfilme behandelt werden:
Skeptic Project - Conspiracies and Myths Refuted, Debunked, and Explained (und die dort genannten Quellen) Anmerkung: ist auf Englisch geschrieben

 Als Ergänzung dazu könnte man u.a. noch das hier nennen, wobei es die Kritik 2 teilig ist:
Zeitgeist - Der Film - Teil 1

 Ansonsten kann man sich für einen groben Überblick noch im englischen oder deutschen Wikipedia informieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Wow, das Thema hatten wir noch nicht. Ich bin überrascht, dass sich da mal ein User rantraut.  

Sag mal, gibts die Filme auch in Deutsch oder mit Deutschen Untertiteln?

Interessant ist aber das Gesellschaftsmodell, da scheint eine Menge Star Trek durchzukommen, wenn ich so an eine geldlose Zukunft denke und dass alle in Frieden, Freude und Harmonie leben.


----------



## Arthuriel (2. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Auf der Webseite ist ja der erste Film in englischer Sprache und  ansonsten habe ich über die youtube Suche einen Link zu dem kompletten  zweiten Film mit deutscher Synchronisation (Dauer ca. 2 Stunden) gefunden:  ‪Zeitgeist Addendum - komplett deutsch‬‏ - YouTube

Ansonsten hat mir die youtube Suche folgende Ergebnisse ausgespuckt, als  ich nach dem ersten Film auf Deutsch geguckt habe:  ‪zeitgeist der film deutsch kompletT‬‏ - YouTube

Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine Übersicht auf Wikipedia über den Regisseur und einen Hinweis darauf gefunden, dass der vierte Teil im Jahr 2012 herauskommen.

P.S.: Ansonsten schaue ich mal, ob ich sowas wie Transkripte finde, damit man die Filme sozusagen lesen kann, anstatt sie zu sehen, da das schneller geht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Sieht ja gut aus und 2 Stunden Filmmaterial kann man sich anschauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Vergess nicht, weitere 20 Stunden für Recherche einzuplanen. Wie schon angedeutet: Der Film arbeitet klassischen Täuschungsmanövern und unterscheidet sich in vielen Punkten nicht von anderen Verschwörungstheorien, die gezielt versuchen, ihre Zuschauer von Dingen zu überzeugen, die offensichtlich falsch sind und z.T. sogar durch die eigenen, verwendeten (aber eben bis zur Unkenntlichkeit umgeschnittenen) Quellen widerlegt werden.

Da muss man also ganz klar trennen zwischen den paar abstrakten Ansätzen einer alternativen Gesellschaft (die eben genauso gut/schlecht/naheliegend wie Star Wars, Star Trek oder diverse andere Fiction sind) und zwischen dem gezielt verzerrten Blick auf den Ist-Zustand.
Letzterer scheint, soweit ich das mitbekomme, für die meisten Zeitgeist Fans der einflussreichere Teil der Filme zu sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Das erinnert ein wenig an 9/11 Verschwörungsfilme, die sich aber relativ einfach widerlegen lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Jup, Prinzip ist identisch. Aber bei Zeitgeist ist die Widerlegung z.T. deutlich aufwendiger: Was passiert, wenn ein Flugzeug voll Kerosin mit 500 km/h in ein Gebäude kracht, lässt sich z.T. mit Logik herleiten. Aber was bestimmte Personen gesagt haben oder wer was gemacht haben soll, nicht. Das muss man wissen oder man muss zumindest die Personen sehr gut kennen, ehe man es abschätzen kann. Aber praktischerweise gibt es ja Seiten, die einem einen Teil der Suche abnehmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Wenn du aber so eine Geschichte widerlegen willst, wird es dir nicht einfach gemacht, weil eine Menge Leute den jeweiligen Standpunkt vertreten.
Ich erinnere da mal wieder an Gutenberg, wie viele Anhänger der im Netz hatte und wie die gegen die Leute gewettert haben, die ihn als Plagiator entlarvten.

Wenn man etwas physikalisch Belgen kann, z.B. den Funkverkehr der Basisstation mit Apollo 11, kann man Mondlandungsverschwörer schnell den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen, aber bei Dingen, die einer mal irgendwann zu einem Thema gesagt hat, ist das schon klar schwerer, vor allem, wenn man gewissen Dinge aus dem Zusammenhang reißt.


----------



## Arthuriel (5. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Hinzu kommt ja die Möglichkeit, dass ein Zitat von der betreffenden Person vielleicht gar nicht gesagt worden ist, sondern eventuell von einer anderen oder einfach nur frei erfunden worden ist, aber selbst das muss man ja erst einmal herausfinden und das kostet Zeit, wenn man es genau wissen möchte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Das ist richtig, ich denke da nur an den Satz "_64kb RAM reichen für die Ewigkeit, mehr wird ein Computer nie brauchen_" wird immer Bill Gates angedichtet, dabei hat er das nie gesagt. Keiner weiß, woher der Ausdruck kommt.
Heute ist es jedoch bei Politikern relativ einfach zu ermitteln, was sie gesagt haben, da ja immer irgendwo eine Kamera dabei ist, wenn sie was sagen (ohne Kamera sagen sie ja nichts mehr). Das Dilemma ist nur, dass man ermitteln muss, ob die Textpassagen zusammen geschnitten sind (was die privaten Medien gerne machen, damit das Gesagte in ihr Grundkonzept passt) oder tatsächlich zu einer kompletten Aussage passen, die auch entsprechend eine bestimmte Sache abdeckt.


----------



## Ifosil (11. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Ohh ja diese netten Filmchen. Die nutzen nur Ängste des Einzelnen aus, sprechen die an und zeigen Lösungsvorschläge, besser hätte die Scientology nicht machen können. Ich kann nur vor diesem Filmen warnen, teilweise kommen die aus sehr sehr fragwürdigen Kreisen, die haben ein Intresse daran die Demokratie und vorallem den US Staat in frage zu stellen. Das ist durchaus berechtigt, aber diese Filme sind einfach nur Bauernfang.
Und wie schon geschrieben, die stellen da Behauptungen auf und liefern ihre "Beweise", das es nur so Qualmt. Man müsste Monate investieren um das nachzuprüfen und das sogar wenn man zugriff auf eine Nachrichtenargentur hat. Man müsste Leute vor Ort kennen und die Informationen sammeln lassen. Diese Filme sich darauf ausgelegt, das man sie fast nicht nachprüfen kann.

Achja auch bekannt ist "Fabian gib mir die Welt plus 5 Prozent" diese Doku kommt aus einem Verlag, der zum Teil Scientology gehört. Muss jeder selbst wissen, ob er sich sowas anschaut.


----------



## SyN-Flood (15. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Endgame Zeitgast etc. Brainwasch um uns Menschen auf die falsche fährte zu locken?
Würde ich nicht ganz so sagen , jeder nimmt die Filme anders auf ich persöhnlich habe mir alle beide angeschaut und muss sagen hat mich wirklich zum denken angeregt , mit so manchen haben die ja auch recht man kann nicht alles als schwachsinn in den Filmen bezeichnen klar übertreiben die bei manchen dingen maßlos

Der Film soll einfach mal 0815 denkende Menschen (das sind die Menschen die jeden scheiß glauben das in den Nachrichten läuft) dazu bringen nachzudenken und nicht alles zu glauben was in den Nachrichten gezeigt wird ! 

Ich habe mal über ein Politsches Thema in dem Fall Libyen mich mit mehreren Freunden unterhalten alle samt nur auf Nachrichten fixiert , ich habe mich über dieses Thema recht viel im vorfellt  informiert gehabt bevor ich überhaupt die Diskussionen angefangen habe , nach einer weile habe ich einiges in Frage gestellt was in den Nachrichten lief und auch bewießen das es falsch war , dennoch haben sie sich auf die Version in den Nachrichten  behaart


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*



SyN-Flood schrieb:


> ... nach einer weile habe ich einiges in Frage gestellt was in den Nachrichten lief und auch bewießen das es falsch war , dennoch haben sie sich auf die Version in den Nachrichten  behaart


 
Wir habe hier einen Libyen Thread, dort kannst du ja mal das reinposten, das du so in Erfahrung gebracht hast, dann kann man das Thema mal durchdiskutieren und den Thread eventuell auf den gesamten arabischen Raum ausweiten, da es über Syrien ja auch sehr viel zu erzählen gibt.

Ein netter Moderator könnte ja den Libyen Thread mal anpassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*



SyN-Flood schrieb:


> Endgame Zeitgast etc. Brainwasch um uns Menschen auf die falsche fährte zu locken?
> Würde ich nicht ganz so sagen , jeder nimmt die Filme anders auf ich persöhnlich habe mir alle beide angeschaut und muss sagen hat mich wirklich zum denken angeregt , mit so manchen haben die ja auch recht man kann nicht alles als schwachsinn in den Filmen bezeichnen klar übertreiben die bei manchen dingen maßlos



Die große Frage ist halt nur: Welcher Teil ist Schwachsinn, welcher Teil ist maßlos übertrieben, mit welchem Teil haben sie recht und vor allem: Wie viele schneller würde man den Inhalt des letzten Teils herausfinden, wenn man sich nicht durch die anderen beiden arbeiten müsste?



> Der Film soll einfach mal 0815 denkende Menschen (das sind die Menschen die jeden scheiß glauben das in den Nachrichten läuft) dazu bringen nachzudenken und nicht alles zu glauben was in den Nachrichten gezeigt wird !



Wenn er das soll, ist er ein ganz großer Fehlschlag. Nicht nur von der Wirkung her, auch die Machart ist in keinster Weise dazu geeignet, Leute zum kritischen nachdenken zu bringen, die das vorher nicht gemacht haben. Die einzige Wirkung besteht darin, dass die Leute dann glauben, was in Zeitgeist kommt, anstatt dem, was in den Nachrichten läuft.
Und da würde ich dann trotz aller berechtigten Medienkritik sagen: In 80% dessen, was sich "Nachrichten" nennt (und nicht ""RTL2"News"  ), ist das ein Rückschritt, denn in Sachen "Wahrheitsanteil" ist Zeitgeist imho eher BILD denn Spiegel. (und letzterer ist schon nicht gerade weit oben in der Liste guter Informationsquellen)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein netter Moderator könnte ja den Libyen Thread mal anpassen.


 

anpassen an "SyN-Flood hat da mal mit Freunden..."?


----------



## SyN-Flood (15. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Ok was würdest du denn als gute und liberale Informationsquelle bezeichnen?

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche unterscheiden sich RTL2 News im prinzip keineswegs von den Nachrichtensendern N-TV , N24 etc.
Was ich damit sagen will ist , das die Nachrichten die hier im schnell durchlauf laufen ohne auf ein Thema genauer eingzugehen die Menschen so dermaßen voreingenommen über ein Thema machen , und das auch auf dauer so bleibt , weil sie meistens keine Zeit haben sich über oder mit diesem Thema auseinander zu setzen (das ist leider die mehrheit der Bevölkerung) ! Jetzt mal als krasses Beispiel ich weis nicht mehr genau wann das war als in den Nachrichten berichtet wurde Saddam Hussein habe Atom-waffen bla bla..ich bin mir sicher dass zu dieser Zeit die Bevölkerung mehrheitlich der selben Meinung war, und wer die Geschichte kennt weiß dass dies wiederlegt worden ist!

Jetzt mal zu Gaddaffi und die Libyen krise:

Das Regime des libyschen Machthabers Muammar Al-Gaddafi soll massenweise Potenzmittel wie Viagra eingekauft haben, um Soldaten zu sexueller Gewalt anzustacheln. Der Chefankläger des Internationalen Strafgerichtshofes (IStGH) in Den Haag, Luis Moreno-Ocampo, sieht den Verdacht systematischer Vergewaltigungen in Libyen bestätigt

Wahrheit oder doch nur eine erfundene Geschichte seitens UN?

Ich weis wir sind hier nicht bei Xfactor 

Jedoch sollte man sich so einzelheiten der Libyen kriese widmen und es auch hinterfragen um ein Gesamtbild der Lage zu bekommen! Es könnte sich dabei auch um Geschickte kriegsführung der USA handeln um ihren einsatz in Libyen noch mehr rechtzufertigen  , sowie damals auch im Irak 



"Ich selber habe mich nicht gescheut, meine Überzeugung bei jeder sich darbietenden Gelegenheit offen auszusprechen, wie ich es für meine Pflicht halte. Aber die einzelne Stimme verschwindet in dem Gebrüll der Menge - es ist immer so gewesen."


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*



SyN-Flood schrieb:


> Ok was würdest du denn als gute und liberale Informationsquelle bezeichnen?



"liberal" ist ein Ausdruck, der so oft missbraucht wird (wer nicht so alles von sich behauptet, "liberal" zu sein...), dass ich ihn nur äußerst selten verwende, denn er bezeichnet zu oft Dinge, die ich persönlich schlecht finde.

"gute" Medien gibt es auch nicht. Es gibt etwas weniger schlimme - wenn man halbwegs aktuell und nicht alzu verzerrt in 15-30 Minuten wissen will, was heute los war, sind Tagesschau/themen/Heute immer noch erste Adresse für mich. Lassen zwar auch gerne mal ein paar Themen weg, aber wenn mitdenkt, ist man meist vor allzu großen Verfehlungen sicher. (Wenn...)
Mehr kann man im Fernsehen imho vergessen. Es gibt zwar immer mal wieder eine brauchbare Doku, aber eben nur immer mal wieder und die Magazine kann man durch die Bank vergessen. Bei Printmedien haben ich keinen pauschalen Favoriten. Wenn es wirklich drauf ankommt, muss man immer mehrere konsultieren und vergleichen - wenn TAZ und FAZ das gleiche berichten, dann wird meist was dran sein.
Zu den meisten Themen gucke ich aber lieber gleich abseits der Nachrichten. Zu politischen und humanitären Verhältnissen gibt es mehr als genug NGOs, die Berichte herausgeben - und das regelmäßig, so dass man ggf. nach älteren Ausgaben aus einer Zeit gucken kann, als das Thema noch nicht heiß war. Auch Regierungsgutachten sind durchaus brauchbare (weil oft mit wissenschaftlichem Anspruch erstellte) Quellen, wenn man sorgfältig darauf achtet, was alles zwischen den Zeilen ausgelassen wurde.
Die meisten mir wirklich wichtigen Themen haben aber ohnehin wissenschaftlichen Bezug und da gehts dann eben im Zweifelsfall an die Paper selbst.

Aber bei allen Quellen kann mans nicht oft genug sagen: Mitdenken und genau hinhören. Alle größeren Medien arbeiten auch mit Suggestion, alle Medien setzen Schwerpunkte. Wichtig ist, dass man sich nur die Fakten rauspickt, darauf achtet, wie sie verknüpft sind (und wo eine Verknüpfung nur angedeutet werden! Der WDR hat da zur Zeit eine sehr gute Suggestion-erkenn-Anfängerübung: XYZ-Check. Was da so alles zusammengeschnitten wird... :$ ) und wenn diese raussortiert Fakten einigermaßen wiederspruchsfrei sind, dann kann man sich daran eine Meinung bilden.
Wer seine Meinung an einem Beitrag selbst festmacht, hat schon verloren.



> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche unterscheiden sich RTL2 News im prinzip keineswegs von den Nachrichtensendern N-TV , N24 etc.



Bei den inhaltlichen Schwerpunkten schon 
Ansonsten würde ich mal vermuten, dass N-TV für die RTL Group das gleiche macht, wie N24 für Pro7Sat1: Sämtliche Nachrichten - weswegen die dann auch ähnlich sein könnten 



> Was ich damit sagen will ist , das die Nachrichten die hier im schnell durchlauf laufen ohne auf ein Thema genauer eingzugehen die Menschen so dermaßen voreingenommen über ein Thema machen , und das auch auf dauer so bleibt , weil sie meistens keine Zeit haben sich über oder mit diesem Thema auseinander zu setzen (das ist leider die mehrheit der Bevölkerung) !



Das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem der modernen industrialisierten Welt und der Informationsgesellschaft: Es ist unmöglich, allen Ereignissen zu Folgen. Deswegen muss man das, was man an Zeit übrig hat, eben bewusst nutzen - damit man am Ende wenigstens weiß, was man immer noch nicht weiß, weil die gewählte Quelle dazu überhaupt keine sicheren Informationen hatte.



> Jetzt mal als krasses Beispiel ich weis nicht mehr genau wann das war als in den Nachrichten berichtet wurde Saddam Hussein habe Atom-waffen bla bla..ich bin mir sicher dass zu dieser Zeit die Bevölkerung mehrheitlich der selben Meinung war, und wer die Geschichte kennt weiß dass dies wiederlegt worden ist!



Alle etwas seriöseren Quellen (ÖR, größere, politische Tageszeitungen) haben meiner Beobachtung nach berichtet, dass Rumsfeld sagt, Hussein hätte MVW. Das stimmte ja auch - der hats gesagt und in Anbetracht der Auswirkungen, die seine Rede letztlich hatte, war es auch berichtenswert.
Aber da war eben wieder der mitdenkende Konsument gefragt: Nur weil in der Zeitung steht, dass Rumsfeld etwas sagt, heißt das nicht, dass er die Wahrheit sagt bzw. dass er die Wahrheit überhaupt weiß.




> Jetzt mal zu Gaddaffi und die Libyen krise:



Haben wir übrigens nen eigenen Thread für, wenn du ins Detail gehen willst.



> Das Regime des libyschen Machthabers Muammar Al-Gaddafi soll massenweise Potenzmittel wie Viagra eingekauft haben, um Soldaten zu sexueller Gewalt anzustacheln. Der Chefankläger des Internationalen Strafgerichtshofes (IStGH) in Den Haag, Luis Moreno-Ocampo, sieht den Verdacht systematischer Vergewaltigungen in Libyen bestätigt
> 
> Wahrheit oder doch nur eine erfundene Geschichte seitens UN?
> 
> Ich weis wir sind hier nicht bei Xfactor



Genau, und deswegen kann man enden mit: 
Das Gaddafi zwischen Psychopath und Exzentriker hin und her schwankt, ist keine Neuigkeit. Dass das Wohlergehen seines Volkes nicht die oberste Priorität für ihn hat auch nicht. Und dass er sich einen Dreck um internationale Rechtsgrundsätze wie z.B. "Menschenrechte" kümmert, ist auch seit Jahrzehnten bekannt - und das aus so vielen Quellen, dass man Zweifel daran höchstens noch aufrechterhalten kann, wenn man an eine globale, mindestens ein halbes Jahrhundert alte Weltverschwörung sämtlicher Medien, Regierungen und Lybien-Reisenden glaubt (was imho weniger Sinn machen würde, als Scientology)
Also was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob er im Niedergang seines Regimes eine weitere sinnlose, menschenverachtende Aktion durchzuziehen versucht? Für mich gar keinen. Die interessanten Fragen in Libyien betreffen nicht Gaddafi, sondern die Rebellen und die NATO. Und bei versorgen einen höchstpersönlich mit zweifelhaften Materialien über die eigenen Methoden und Ziele, da braucht man keine weiteren Quellen, die möglicherweise nur "schlechtreden" wollen.


----------



## SyN-Flood (15. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Genau , dabei ist bei den Nachrichten Sendern hier zu lande jedenfalls darauf zu achten das oft Wörter wie angeblich , scheinbar, vermutlich verwendet werden , der Zuschauer fasst dieses angebliche,scheinbare,vermutliche als "es ist so auf "



Donald Rumsfeld    bildet eure eigene Meinung darüber 
besonderes intressant finde ich das treffen der beiden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Mal passend zum erweiterten Thema "Mangelhafte Berichterstattung in den Medien":
Bin ich der einzige, der fast eine Woche lang nicht mitbekommen hat, dass eine Shell-Bohrinsel in der Nordsee ein noch-immer-nicht-geschlossenes Leck hat?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal passend zum erweiterten Thema "Mangelhafte Berichterstattung in den Medien":
> Bin ich der einzige, der fast eine Woche lang nicht mitbekommen hat, dass eine Shell-Bohrinsel in der Nordsee ein noch-immer-nicht-geschlossenes Leck hat?


 
Was hat das mit "mangelhafte Berichterstattung in den Medien" zu tun?
Jeden Tag wird darüber berichtet und wie es jetzt aussieht, ist es doch schlimmer als gedacht, aber nicht so extrem wie damals bei BP.
Das Dilemma ist, dass Shell mal wieder eine "bloß nichts sagen, dann kriegt es auch keiner mit" Politik macht, wie schon im Niger Delta in Nigeria. 
Sowas nervt mich am meisten, wieso kann man einen Konzern wegen falscher Informationspolitik nicht mal anklagen und bestrafen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Wenn bei dir jeden Tag drüber berichtet wird, dann ist die Antwort auf meine Frage wohl: "Du bist der einzige"


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn bei dir jeden Tag drüber berichtet wird, dann ist die Antwort auf meine Frage wohl: "Du bist der einzige"


 
Liegt vielleicht aber auch nur daran, dass ich mich täglich informiere.


----------



## Blutengel (17. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Ich kenne auch alle diese Filme, sowohl Zeitgeist als auch die Filme über 9/11 etc.

Mancher hier im thread glaubt wohl immer noch daran das die amerikanische Welt so ist wie uns die Nachrichten glauben machen wollen. Also selbst wenn diese Filme recht reißerisch sind, so sind sie garantiert nicht manipulierender als unsere Nachrichten, selbst wenn die Quellen auf "seriösen" Quellen basieren. 

Wir werden belogen und hinters Licht geführt, das einzige für was wir gut sind ist ist unser Geld/ Steuern!

Mehr Geld durch Steuern, Einschnitte in der Privatsphäre, ihr habt uns gefälligst Euer Öl zu verkaufen und was weiß ich nicht noch alles, die Liste ist beliebig fortzusetzen....

Wieviele Menschen weltweit, also die Zivilbevökerung, will wirklich Krieg gegen ihren Nachbarn führen?
Werden wir ernsthaft als Mensch wargenommen bei unseren Politikern?
Werden wir ernsthaft nach unserer Meinung gefagt?

Auch diese Frageliste ist beliebig erweiterbar.


Ich denke das in diesen Filmen wesentlich mehr Kernwarheit steckt als viele Menschen auch nur erahnen.

Wurde Kenedy wirklich von Lee Harvey Oswald ermordet? 
Glaubt ihr wirklich das am 11. September einige Islamisten unter Osama Flugzeuge mit Messern entführen konnten und die Luftverteidigung dabei zusah?  

Durch den Fall der Twintowers wurde der global war on terror legitimiert, der schon lange in den Köpfen geldinteressierter Menschen herumspukte! Waren es wirklich nur fanatische Islamisten? Wie mittlerweile ja bekannt war der Vorfall von Tonkin auch eine sogenannte "schwarze Operation" um in den Vietnamkrieg zu gehen! So einem Staat kann ich auch nicht mehr trauen als den Katholiken die im Namen ihres Gottes Kreuzzüge führten......


Wir werden verschaukelt von allen Seiten, das ist die einzige Warheit! 



edit:
Hier wäre noch n Film der zu den Themen past.  
NuoViso im Gespräch... mit Jochen Scholz - YouTube


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Bist du hier, um auf diverse Verschwörungstheorien anzuspielen, oder über das Thema des Threads zu reden?


----------



## Blutengel (18. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Nun, diese sogenannten "Verschwörungstheorien" sind mit ein großer Teil des Threadthemas  Angefangen bei den Religionen, von dort über die Zentralbanken, darauf folgend sind wir schnell bei den Bilderbergern und der NWO. Daraus resultierend kommen wir zur Momentanen Kriegsführung diverser Nationen und noch so einiger anderer Themen!

Und nu sag mir das das nicht Thema von Zeitgeist ist 

Beschäftige mich mit der Thematik schon wat länger, schon vor Erscheinen der Zeitgeistfilme...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Nuja - eigentlich ist eher die Wirkung derartiger Filme das Thema. Wenn du dir gern die Mühe machen willst, jeden einzelnen in ihnen angesprochenen Punkt in "Müll" und "wahr" zu sortieren - ist nicht verboten. Ich rate aber dazu, vorher einen Blick in den 9/11 Thread zu werfen, um die Fehler anderer VTler zu vermeiden.
So oder so sind irgendwelche Anspielungen, die diverse Verschwörungstheorien als Wahrheit implizieren, keine Diskussion über irgend ein Thema.


----------



## manizzle (18. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

das einzig gute an diesem film waren das goethe zitat und die sachen mit 1% der bevölkerung besitzen 40% des gesamten geldes der welt und die sache mit hunger, vermeidbaren krankheiten etc. der rest ist kompletter käse ... im film wird es so dargestellt, dass wir den banken mit ihren geld machanismen hoffnungslos ausgeliefert sind. das stimmt aber nicht.


----------



## Charlie Harper (18. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Naja also das Kennedy-Attentat mit 9/11 zu vergleichen halte Ich schon für falsch. Es *ist ja völlig unmöglich*, dass Kennedy alleine von Lee Harvey Oswald erschossen wurde. Allein wegen dieser "magischen Kugel", die glaube Ich vier Verletzungen auf einmal verursacht haben soll. Bei 9/11 glaube Ich dagegen schon, dass die Taliban bzw. Al Quaeda dahinter stecken. 

Was diese Zeitgeistfilme versprechen sind doch mehr oder weniger alles Utopien. Eine Welt ohne Geld wie in Star Trek, das halte Ich für völlig unmöglich. Dazu ist der Mensch zu gierig. Die Menschheit hat sich in den vergangenen 2000 Jahren zwar technisch sehr stark weiterentwickelt, aber geistig hat sich da nicht viel getan. Ich mache das daran fest, dass es immer noch exzessive Gier gibt, dass Menschen neidisch aufeinander sind, dass sich die Menschheit als Krone der Schöpfung sieht. Die Menschheit braucht daher soetwas wie eine "zweite Aufklärung".


----------



## Blutengel (18. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Es gibt die Al Qaida eigendlich so wie sie uns verkauft wird garnicht!

Der Ursprung des Begriffes Al Qaida liegt in einer Liste der CIA. Bin Laden wurde über einen gewissen Zeitraum beobachtet. In diesem Zeitraum wurden alle seine Besucher in eine Liste eingetragen, egal, ob Familie oder anderer Herkunft. Und diese Liste wurde mit dem arabischen Namen Al Qaida belegt.

Al Qaida ist eine fiktive Erfindung des CIA.

Und mit Deiner Meinung das die Menschheit sowas wie eine zweite Aufklärung benötigt hast Du absolut recht. Klar fällt es schwer zu glauben, das sowas wie ein System ohne Geld möglich wäre. Mit unserer jetzigen Einstellung garantiert nicht. Wie Du schon schriebst ist die Gier der Menschen zu groß, aber wer weiß, vieleicht lernen wir das ja noch in den nächsten Jahrhunderten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Und ich bin sicher, du legst umgehend verlässliche Quellen für diese deine Behauptung vor.


----------



## Blutengel (18. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Post 22, verlinkter Film! Die darin angegebenen Quellen darfst Du Dir gerne dann über Google besorgen, so wie ich es auch tat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*

Du willst eine Verschwörungstheorie durch eine andere Verschwörungstheorie belegen? 

Komisch, dass die Al Quaida immer mal wieder ein paar Bombenanschläge auf ihre Kappe nimmt, oder sind das alle CIA Agenten, die in Madrid und Casablanca und Indonesion und Ägypten Menschen in die Luft sprengen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2011)

*AW: Die Zeitgeistfilme - Eine Diskussion über deren Inhalt und das alternative Gesellschaftsmodell*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Post 22, verlinkter Film! Die darin angegebenen Quellen darfst Du Dir gerne dann über Google besorgen, so wie ich es auch tat.


 
Entschuldige bitte, dass ich die Aufforderung, einen anderthalb Stunden langen Film nach möglichen Hinweisen auf Quellen durchzusehen, um diese anschließend noch zu überprüfen, nicht als "Darlegung von Quellen" betrachte. Belege sind vom Behauptenden zu erbringen, nicht vom Lesenden zu suchen.
Ich weise daraufhin, dass Beiträge, die nur aus derart unbelegten, provokanten Behauptungen bestehen, Spam darstellen.


----------

